# Dragstrip Diorama



## 43rdMuscle (Mar 8, 2008)

I've been posting some pictures of my 1/43 NHRA and 1/43 muscle cars on this and other forums but now I would like to build a diorama of a vintage dragstrip (starting line). This would be my first diorama so I'm not looking for something very intricate just something to take pictures of my diecast with. Any help would be appreciated. If you have a photo of one that would be great too.
Thanx in advance, Frank


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

I do not have any pictures that would help in this regard, but one suggestion is to use some old shingles that are black and put them together to make the strip.
After that you might want to find pictures of people in the Stands and print them out, then place them next to the strip.
I have seen this done in 1/64 scale but not in 1/43.
I hope this helps.
All the best.


----------

